# Fresno Bully Rescue PINTS FOR PITTIES Fundraiser, Fresno, CA



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

Fresno Bully Rescue, a non-profit, NO-KILL dog shelter in Fresno, CA specialzing in bully breeds will be holding it's "Pints for Pitties" fundraiser at Eureka Burger (Palm & Nees Avenues, Fresno, CA) on THURSDAY, MARCH 3, 2011, 7 pm. For a $10 donation at the door each attendee will receive a special, custom printed pint glass. Event also features great craft beer specials and fun raffle prizes and games. Come join the fun, enjoy a cold beer and great food and help save lives! We will have some of our adoptable pitties there too! For more information on this event, please contact Becky Holly at [email protected] or visit our website at Welcome to Fresno Bully Rescue. To stay in touch with us, please "like" us on Facebook and you'll be updated on all!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

as a former resident of fresno good luck.


----------



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! We've actually been having great success.


----------

